# Emma!



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I just have to post some more Emma pictures. She's just so darn cute! Everything she does is adorable, even when she's being needy and obnoxious. She is honestly the cutest, snuggliest little bird I've ever seen. She loves to cuddle, ALL the time! Unfortunately, that makes her a pain to photograph because she'll try to snuggle with me behind the camera, or chew on the lens (because, of course everything I touch is clearly just another toy for her lol). So, here are some of the pics I've managed to take.

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1371.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1371.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1382.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1382.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1373.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1373.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1209.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1209.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
This is how spoiled little Emma eats her veggies lol

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1132.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1132.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
"Mom, can I taste your lunch? K, good cuz I just did"

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1289.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1289.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1287.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1287.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1286.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1286.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's Emma "helping" me with some Shakespeare. 

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1268.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1268.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1269.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1269.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1277.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1277.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
I caught her blinking

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1272.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1272.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Emma's favorite bead toy

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1278.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1278.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Bored. Time to play with the camera


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried so hard to get a nice shot of her while my orchids were blooming, but she was scared of the flowers! These pathetic pics took three people and about half an hour before I gave up!

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1179.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1179.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1177.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1177.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1184.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1184.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/?action=view&current=IMG_1185.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ellaelinore/Emma/IMG_1185.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Emma is so gorgeous.....and so spoiled


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

These are such amazing pics! What a special little bird.  I especially love the ones of her helping with your homework. Roo likes to "help" too, which usually means eating my notes. 

(Just one thought -- What are the little wire pieces on her ladder in the first set of pics? If they have metal in them, you might want to take them away. I have read that cheap wire/twist tie type things tend to have zinc in them.)


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed those pictures of Emma,she is such a beautiful cockatiel and such a good little helper.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

LOVE that last picture


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Bee---oootiful! She is so precious. I am so glad you are such a loving mommy!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

She is amazing...my favs will be the book ones as it reminds me of my precious. But that last shot....ah-mazing!!!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> These are such amazing pics! What a special little bird.  I especially love the ones of her helping with your homework. Roo likes to "help" too, which usually means eating my notes.
> 
> (Just one thought -- What are the little wire pieces on her ladder in the first set of pics? If they have metal in them, you might want to take them away. I have read that cheap wire/twist tie type things tend to have zinc in them.)


Haha, I've had a few very stern conversations with her about chewing. Notes are fine, but not in my good books. She definitely gets it...which means that she now uses chewing on my books as a way to tell me she NEEDS something. The little booger has me trained very well. I swear she can pick out the important papers and use them as leverage. She got hold of my law school acceptance letter the other day, which will be forever preserved with her little beak marks 

Those little wire things were decorations that came with the play gym. I have already removed them (those pics were of her first time on it) because I am so paranoid about her leg band getting caught on something!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

leeisme said:


> Bee---oootiful! She is so precious. I am so glad you are such a loving mommy!


Emma is the most wonderful bird I have ever met!!! I am SO happy to have her. She just makes everything better - the bad stuff becomes bearable when she looks up at me and tilts her little head for snuggles, and the good stuff becomes even more amazing with her to share it. Everyone who meets her loves her to pieces, and she's very good with meeting new people as long as they immediately understand that she is the Queen and they will obey her every whim!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome pictures. I enjoyed them.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

She is gorgeous.. I love her color its beautiful and she looks like she loves to "help" you do thing lol...


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

In the summer, I'm going to try to pair her father up with a lutino pied I recently got. I can't wait to see the color combinations I get with that pairing. Hopefully, something close to the color emma is.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

elinore said:


> Everyone who meets her loves her to pieces, and she's very good with meeting new people as long as they immediately understand that she is the Queen and they will obey her every whim!


I think she and Roo must be long-lost sisters. They definitely seem to share an attitude.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw she is gorgeous


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Omg. Just seeing pica of emma makes me so happy. I love how content she looks and how super snuggly!


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awww, she's beautiful


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

leeisme said:


> In the summer, I'm going to try to pair her father up with a lutino pied I recently got. I can't wait to see the color combinations I get with that pairing. Hopefully, something close to the color emma is.


I can't wait to see pictures of those babies! Emma's color is just so stunning. The world needs more like her!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> I think she and Roo must be long-lost sisters. They definitely seem to share an attitude.


Ha! Clearly they are secretly related. I'm sure stranger things have happened


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

elinore said:


> Ha! Clearly they are secretly related. I'm sure stranger things have happened


Roo says it's a Sisterhood of the Lutino Pearls thing.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I would love a tiel of her color she is GORGEOUS!!!!!. I am getting a lutino and right now i think the one i have is cinnamon pearl not sure tho... Either way they are beautiful...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is so beautiful and photogenic! Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

EMMA is absolutely gorgeous!! congrats on such a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

One of the loveliest looking birds I've ever seen! so cute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with ENIGMA 731 please be careful she doesnt get those wires,theyre toxic.Now for something completely different - shes a beautiful lovely little baby you cannot but spoil her Thanks for the pics I love the one shes blinking X x


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

nassrah said:


> I agree with ENIGMA 731 please be careful she doesnt get those wires,theyre toxic.Now for something completely different - shes a beautiful lovely little baby you cannot but spoil her Thanks for the pics I love the one shes blinking X x


No worries, the wires are loooong gone! Nothing potentially dangerous gets near my baby!


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

She is such a beautiful tiel and sure sounds like a joy!! She found the perfect home.


----------

